#  > بخش تعمیرات تخصصی لوازم الکترونیک >  > تعمیرات تخصصی LCD , LED , Plasma >  > بخش تعميرات LED , LCD , Plasma هاي جي وي سي | JVC >  > تجربیات: یک ترفند عالی برای چسباندن فلت لیکوئید به مدار

## asadi1356

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*3eyyed*,*4011*,*500toman*,*72054*,*A t*,*A.r.h.e*,*A110*,*abab*,*abady*,*abbasbehest*,*abedinitv*,*abiz*,*ADALAT*,*afos*,*ahad9828*,*ahmad49*,*Ahmadghaeedi*,*Ahmadre*,*aisam*,*aizal*,*ajabovo*,*ajalli*,*ajan*,*Aji_heidari*,*ali-mehran*,*ali.gol21*,*ali0571*,*ali25*,*ALI598*,*aliabas*,*aliale*,*alipars*,*alirezasat2005*,*AMD*,*amen*,*amir 2005*,*amiralaee*,*amirmoradi*,*amolpana*,*Aramesh1979*,*aryamon*,*asghar4*,*asgharmir*,*ashkantek*,*ask*,*a_kh_110*,*bahram2584*,*bardia.t*,*bc547*,*beki123*,*booye yaran*,*cabtnam*,*cam*,*cerncomputer*,*coling*,*COSAR*,*darabi1337*,*darabi81*,*davood4000*,*davoodxp*,*DeDe*,*derikvand*,*ebi en*,*eramlain*,*farad-pak*,*faramarzpor5*,*Farhad600*,*farshid.ele*,*farzad2420*,*fkh52000*,*flashx*,*flip*,*ghanavati3*,*golstan*,*hadi.mrv*,*hadi0*,*hamed vaziri*,*Hamed.hariri*,*hamed236359*,*hamid.pc*,*hamidarya*,*hasa2005*,*hassan99*,*hatef1347*,*hda*,*hesar*,*honari1*,*horisat*,*hossein45612*,*hzzza*,*ilia63*,*ilman*,*inverter*,*iraj.52*,*j.pulse*,*karim1454260*,*Karim_A*,*kazempoor92*,*khavaran*,*khazan1*,*khoshnam*,*Kian2*,*kiani1697*,*latifk200*,*ledlcdplasma*,*m.haydari*,*m.takhti*,*ma1369*,*mahdi sam*,*mahdy112*,*majid13640*,*majid33m*,*majidhossein*,*mamal1010*,*mamod*,*manam64*,*mashkany*,*mastam*,*mehdi.d70*,*mehdi7400*,*MehradBNI*,*mehranian1*,*mehrsa1393*,*meysam 62*,*MEYSAM_JAVAD*,*mhdikan1*,*milad rahimi*,*milad676*,*miladtv*,*mn.mehdi*,*modern.co*,*MOHAMMADTK13*,*mohammad_12*,*Mohsen134679*,*Mohsenbehrad*,*moini*,*morteza_*,*mostafa103*,*mostafa_sh*,*msanai*,*mzm*,*naser.baji*,*nema52*,*NICHICON*,*Nik andish*,*nikai*,*nrrassoli*,*ojo*,*omidi52*,*omidsamani*,*omidshop*,*p120*,*parsehh009*,*Peygir*,*pupak557*,*R.noruozi*,*ramin17m*,*randomboot*,*rasolnia*,*razavi*,*re-asadi*,*REZ1345*,*REZA164690*,*rezafanikar*,*REZANEWS*,*rk215*,*rodbast90*,*rohey*,*rokhtecno*,*roohani*,*rsrooh*,*sadri1234*,*saeed5244*,*Saeedhbb*,*Saeed_h*,*saeid alinia*,*sahel sat*,*SAID11*,*SAKHAIE. SH*,*samcam*,*sardarshams*,*saveh2*,*sedaghat9*,*shadies*,*shahab42*,*shahir1341*,*shahram5699*,*sharbati*,*siasina*,*siavashel1*,*sihon*,*sina28*,*Sinasajad*,*sirosanbari*,*Soheil483*,*sovietiran*,*soyel*,*StudioBahram*,*superstar*,*SwaSalah*,*Taher 0611*,*talal*,*totia*,*tx-mafia*,*Vahidjvc.m*,*vahidrmj*,*wega*,*yonesnima*,*younes1133*,*yousefi*,*yx700*,*zadaziz*,*ZANGAN*,*zaz123*,*zoofan*,*آقاسید*,*اشرفی*,*اصغر57*,*افشین سالاری*,*البرزtv*,*بانصیری*,*بدلی پور*,*بهار من*,*تاج*,*جمشيدا*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*خاتقاه*,*خراشاد*,*دوستمحمدی*,*روتانا*,*ساخر*,*سامسون*,*سعید04*,*سعید11*,*سعید123*,*سعیدعلیخانی*,*سما تک*,*سهراب سهرابی*,*سیاوش222*,*شعبانيان*,*عا بد زاده*,*عابدینی مقدم*,*علی اسنابر*,*علی شریفی*,*علی مرادیان*,*فلاحتی*,*مادربرد*,*مارشال*,*محسن مهری*,*محسن3*,*محمدی فرد*,*منصورساری*,*مهران رمضانی*,*مهندس حمید*,*نودرار*,*نیکنام*,*ورداده*,*ویهات*,*چگيني*,*کامران20*,*کبوتری*,*کـیهان*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## pedram

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*abedinitv*,*ajan*,*ali.gol21*,*asadi1356*,*modern.co*,*sirosanbari*,*yx700*,*تاج*,*محسن3*

----------


## ajan

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*abady*,*ali.gol21*,*alirezasat2005*,*fkh52000*,*majidhossein*,*modern.co*,*sovietiran*,*تاج*,*محمدی فرد*

----------


## mhdikan1

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*ajan*

----------

